# New JL Audio Fathom F212!!



## Christos (Dec 27, 2007)

With updated 12W7 drivers...:T


----------



## takumi (Oct 10, 2008)

what is the pricing on these subs?


----------



## kramskoi (Jul 12, 2006)

takumi said:


> what is the pricing on these subs?


supposedly $6000.00 in satin and $6100 in gloss


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow. Expensive. I saw the price of the Gotham too when I went to a local HT shop. I wish I had that kind of money. Great subs. Would still like a side by side comparison with some of the DIY subs guys have.


----------

